# Gateway results



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

How did everyone do? We earned the Total Dog I have been longing for and the big shocker was she also finished her Altered Grand Championship!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

BUT WHERE ARE THE PICTURES??????? YOU KNOW THEY ARE MANDATORY!!!~ ( Well... almost mandatory anyway hahaha!!!)


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

That is fantastic!!!!! Congrats!!!!! You deserve it! Your gang is soooo gorgeous! I keep thinking if I should take Stella out to try for her Grand. I just don't know???? I have had a lot of people ask me if Im going to do it.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL I had to get ahold of MY computer so I could post the photos that are on it  

These are the official photos


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

And here are some a friend took... I love the one of me and her before the competition for Best Total Altered Dog and the look of joy on her face as she ran and played with my friends dog Panic a smooth coated Border Collie'


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

If you both enjoy showing why not try? My Jazz really prefers working to playing the silly show game so I had already decided this would be her last show regardless of the outcome. But if we were talking Phin yep he loves the show game just that silly tail that holds him back...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I just now flipped back through this post when I realizedthat it now contained the all important photos. Congratulations on achieving that Grand Championship. I think that last photo is perfect because it captures the wild child side that every poodle has hidden beneath their furry exterior. Thanks for posting the pictures, and kudos to you for all your hard work and devotion to helping your dog earn her not just her Championship, but her Grand Championship.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Huge big congratulations on your Total Dog and your Grand Championship!! Also congrats for having a happy dog who loves doing all this with you !!!


----------

